# TPU's GPU Database Portal & Updates



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 24, 2012)

*ATi GPU Database**AMD GPU Database**Desktop GPUs**Desktop GPUs**Workstation GPUs**Workstation GPUs**Desktop IGP GPUs**Desktop IGP GPUs**Mobile GPUs**Mobile GPUs**Workstation-M GPUs**Workstation-M GPUs**Mobile IGP GPUs**Mobile IGP GPUs**Console GPUs**Console GPUs*
====================================

*Nvidia GPU Database**Desktop GPUs**Workstation GPUs**Desktop IGP GPUs**Mobile GPUs**Workstation-M GPUs**Mobile IGP GPUs**Console GPUs*
====================================

*Intel GPU Database**Desktop GPUs**Desktop IGP GPUs**Mobile GPUs**Workstation IGP GPUs**Mobile IGP GPUs**Workstation-M IGP GPUs*
====================================

*3dfx GPU Database**Desktop GPUs*
====================================

*Sony GPU Database**Console GPUs*
====================================

*AMD CPU Database**Intel CPU Database**Desktop CPUs**Desktop CPUs**Mobile CPUs**Mobile CPUs**Workstation CPUs**Workstation CPUs*
====================================

*Graphics IP**AMD**Nvidia**Intel*
====================================

*Benchmarks**Cinebench**FFXV Benchmark**CrystalDiskMark*



Spoiler: Slot Width



*
Slot WidthMilimeters/InchesNotesSingle Slot19 mm / 0.75 inches1 Slot Bracket1.25 Slot23.8 mm / 0.94 inches1 Slot Needed1.5 Slot28.5 mm / 1.12 inches1 Slot Needed1.75 Slot33.3 mm / 1.31 inches2 Slots may be needed if the second GPU has a backplate1.813 Slot34.4 mm / 1.35 inches2 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplate1.875 Slot35.6 mm / 1.40 inches2 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplateDual Slot38 mm / 1.50 inches2 Slot Bracket2.25 Slot42.8 mm / 1.69 inches2 Slots Needed2.5 Slot47.5 mm / 1.87 inches2 Slots Needed2.75 Slot52.3 mm / 2.06 inches3 Slots may be needed if the second GPU has a backplate2.813 Slot53.4 mm / 2.10 inches3 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplate2.875 Slot54.6 mm / 2.15 inches3 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplateTriple Slot57 mm / 2.25 inches3 Slot Bracket3.25 Slot61.8 mm / 2.43 inches3 Slots Needed3.5 Slot66.5 mm / 2.62 inches3 Slots Needed3.75 Slot71.3 mm / 2.81 inches4 Slots may be needed if the second GPU has a backplate3.813 Slot72.4 mm / 2.85 inches4 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplate3.875 Slot73.6 mm / 2.90 inches4 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplateQuad Slot76 mm / 3.0 inches4 Slot Bracket4.25 Slot80.8 mm / 3.18 inches4 Slots Needed4.5 Slot84.3 mm / 3.32 inches4 Slots Needed4.75 Slot90.3 mm / 3.56 inches5 Slots may be needed if the second GPU has a backplate4.813 Slot91.4 mm / 3.60 inches5 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplate4.875 Slot92.6 mm / 3.65 inches5 Slots Needed if the second GPU has a backplate

The limit on which a GPU will have enough space to have a GPU on the next slot with a backplate.

Slot Width LimitMilimeters/InchesSingle Slot33.3 mm / 1.31 inchesDual Slot52.3 mm / 2.06 inchesTriple Slot71.3 mm / 2.81 inchesQuad Slot90.3 mm / 3.56 inches
*





Spoiler: DirectX Support



*
Windows SupportDirect3D SupportShader Model SupportWDDM SupportDirectML SupportDXGI SupportWindows NT 4.03.0N/AN/AN/AN/AWindows NT 4.0 SP33.0aN/AN/AN/AN/AWindows 958.0aPS 1.3 / VS 1.0N/AN/AN/AWindows 989.0c3.0N/AN/AN/AWindows 20009.0c3.0N/AN/AN/AWindows Me9.0c3.0N/AN/AN/AWindows XP9.0c3.0N/AN/AN/AWindows Vista10.04.01.0N/AN/AWindows Vista SP110.14.11.0N/AN/AWindows Vista SP211.05.01.0N/AN/AWindows 711.05.01.1N/A1.1Windows 7 SP111.15.01.1N/A1.1Windows 811.15.01.2N/A1.2Windows 8.111.25.01.3N/A1.3Windows 10 build 1024011.3 / 12.05.12.0N/A1.4Windows 10 version 151111.4 / 12.05.12.0N/A1.5Windows 10 version 160711.4 / 12.05.12.1N/A1.5Windows 10 version 170311.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.02.2N/A1.6Windows 10 version 170911.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.12.3N/A1.6Windows 10 version 180311.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.22.4N/A1.6Windows 10 version 180911.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.32.5N/A1.6Windows 10 version 190311.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.42.61.0.0 (1_0)1.6Windows 10 version 2004 - 22H211.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.52.71.1.0 (2_0)1.6Windows 11 version 21H211.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.63.01.6.0 (4_0)1.6Windows 11 version 22H211.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.73.11.8.0 (5_0)1.6Windows 11 version 23H211.4 / 12.05.1 / 6.83.21.x.x (x_x)1.6


DirectX SupportDirect3D SupportShader Model SupportWindows SupportDirectX 1.0N/AN/AWindows NT 4.0 / Windows 95 / 98DirectX 2.02.0N/AWindows NT 4.0 / Windows 95 / 98DirectX 2.0a3.0N/AWindows NT 4.0 / Windows 95 / 98DirectX 3.03.0N/AWindows NT 4.0 / Windows 95 / 98DirectX 3.0a3.0N/AWindows NT 4.0 SP3 / Windows 95 / 98DirectX 3.0b3.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 4.04.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 5.05.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 5.25.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 6.06.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 6.16.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 6.1a6.0N/AWindows 95 / 98DirectX 7.07.0N/AWindows 95 / 98 / 2000DirectX 7.17.0N/AWindows 95 / 98 / 2000 / MeDirectX 8.08.0PS 1.0 / VS 1.0Windows 95 / 98 / 2000 / MeDirectX 8.0a8.0PS 1.3 / VS 1.0Windows 98 / 2000 / MeDirectX 8.18.0PS 1.4 / VS 1.1Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / XPDirectX 9.09.0PS 2.0 / VS 2.0Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / XPDirectX 9.0b9.0PS 2.0b / VS 2.0Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / XPDirectX 9.0c9.03.0Windows 98 / 2000 / Me / XPDirectX 10.010.04.0Windows VistaDirectX 10.110.14.1Windows Vista SP1DirectX 11.011.05.0Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7DirectX 11.011.15.0Windows 7 SP1 / Windows 8DirectX 11.011.25.0Windows 8.1DirectX 11.011.35.1Windows 10 build 10240DirectX 11.011.45.1Windows 10 version 1511-1607DirectX 12.012.06.0Windows 10 version 1703DirectX 12.012.06.1Windows 10 version 1709DirectX 12.012.06.2Windows 10 version 1803DirectX 12.012.06.3Windows 10 version 1809DirectX 12.012.06.4Windows 10 version 1903DirectX 12.012.06.5Windows 10 version 2004 - 22H2DirectX 12.012.06.6Windows 11 version 21H2DirectX 12.012.06.7Windows 11 version 22H2DirectX 12.012.06.8Windows 11 version 23H2
*





Spoiler: Database Changelog



====================================
*ATi/AMD/Nvidia/Intel Databases*
====================================
*Last Update: January 3rd, 2023*

*Version**Changes**Implemented**Improved**2.0.0**New Name sorting**8/23/2012**06/17/2013**2.1.0**Ability to view the card reviews from specs page.**8/24/2012**2.2.0**New Generation sorting**8/26/2012**11/06/2018**2.3.1**GPUs now display OpenGL compatibility**8/31/2012**2.3.2**GPUs now display Effective Memory clocks, and TMUs**8/31/2012**2.3.3**GPUs now display OpenCL compatibility**9/01/2012**2.3.4**GPUs now display Memory Bandwidth**9/03/2012**2.3.5**Filter sorting**9/09/2012**09/14/2016**2.4.0**GPUs now display Die Sizes**9/13/2012**2.4.1**GPUs now display Pixel Fillrate**9/13/2012**12/03/2012**2.4.2**GPUs now display Texture Fillrate**9/13/2012**2.4.3**New Recent changes displayed on listing**9/14/2012**2.4.4**New Color Coding System**9/23/2012**3.0.0**Ability to view other manufacturer/partner boards**9/26/2012**05/24/2013**3.1.0**GPUs now display Floating-Point Performance**10/12/2012**10/16/2012**3.1.1**GPUs now display Shader Clocks**10/16/2012**3.1.2**Bug Report Function Intergrated**10/29/2012**3.2.0**GPUs now display Outputs**11/08/2012**02/13/2019**3.3.0**Support for Vertex Operations/s:**12/02/2012**3.3.1**Fixed Fermi/Kepler Based GPU Fillrates**12/03/2012**3.3.2**Support for SM Count:**12/04/2012**3.3.3**Support for SMX Count:**12/04/2012**3.3.4**Support for CU Count:**12/04/2012**3.3.5**Overclock Percentage Indicator**12/28/2012**3.3.6**GPUs Now Show Part Numbers**03/05/2013**3.4.0**GPU-Z Validation Implemented**05/24/2013**3.4.1**GPUs Now Show Launch Prices**07/26/2013**3.4.2**GPUs with quad slots now show the correct width**07/27/2013**3.4.3**GPUs with DMS-59 now show the correct output**07/27/2013**3.4.4**GPUs now Show GPU Variant**09/01/2013**04/22/2018**4.0.0**GPUDB Linked to GPU-Z Lookup**05/14/2015**4.0.1**GPU Chip Display Now Implemented**05/31/2015**4.0.2**GPUs now display Card Length, Slot Width and TDP**05/31/2015**4.0.3**Added CUDA Compute Capability**04/25/2016**4.0.4**GPUs now display GPU Architecture**05/13/2016**4.1.0**GPUs now display specs based on their Boost Clocks**07/25/2016**5.0.0**Added Comparable Relative Performance Feature**10/28/2016**5.1.0**Custom Board Designs Can Now Be Sorted By Clocks**11/08/2016**5.1.1**Custom Boards Now Show In Inches And Millimeters**01/13/2017**5.2.0**Image Resolution Increased to 670x350 from 500x320**05/04/2017**5.2.1**Amount of Custom Boards Is Now Shown In Listing**09/18/2017**5.2.2**Images Now Show Watermarks**11/12/2017**06/28/2018**5.2.3**GPUs Can Now Show Different Languages**04/22/2018**5.3.0**Added Vulkan Capability**04/22/2018**5.3.1**Added DirectX Feature Levels**04/24/2018**5.3.2**Added GDDR6 Support**05/02/2018**5.3.3**Added Chip Numbers**05/22/2018**5.3.4**Added FP16 Support**05/23/2018**5.3.5**Added FP64 Support**05/23/2018**5.4.0**Added Recommended Resolution**07/18/2018**5.4.1**Added RT Cores**08/15/2018**5.4.2**Added New Filters**09/22/2018**5.5.0**Added Spec Sheet Generation Support**09/22/2018**09/28/2018**6.0.0**Added Chip Database**09/28/2018**6.0.1**Added Add-on Board Thumbnails**09/28/2018**6.0.2**Added Foundry to Chips**10/26/2018**6.0.3**Added MXM 3.1 Support**11/06/2018**6.0.4**Added PCIe 4.0 Support**11/06/2018**6.1.0**Multiple Picture Support**12/20/2018**6.1.1**Expandable Images**12/20/2018**6.1.2**TDP is now searchable**12/29/2018**6.1.3**Transistor Density Added in Chip Database**01/16/2019**01/30/2019**6.1.3**Added L1 and L2 Cache Support**03/14/2019**03/19/2019**6.2.0**Added TPC and GPC Support in Chip Database**03/18/2019**6.2.1**Added PureVideo HD and VDPAU Support in Chip Database**03/18/2019**6.2.2**Added CU and SM Support in Chip Database**03/19/2019**6.2.3**Added L1 and L2 Cache Support in Chip Database**03/20/2019**6.3.0**Added Clickable Chips that lead to the Chip Database from list view**03/20/2019**6.3.1**Added Compute and ROCm Support in Chip Database**03/20/2019**6.4.0**Ability to view card reviews from stats page v2**03/26/2019**6.5.0**Ability to view documents from the chip database**04/15/2019**6.5.1**Current Price: added to RTX 2080 and RTX 2080 Ti**06/13/2019**6.5.2**Support for EU Count:**06/14/2019**6.5.3**Support for Architecture sorting**11/13/2019**6.6.0**Improved Auto-Generated text**01/29/2020**6.6.1**Added Process Size Suffix**02/05/2020**6.7.0**Added IGP Variant**06/03/2020**6.7.1**IGPs Link to CPUDB**06/03/2020**6.8.0**Added Height and Width Dimensions**06/28/2020**6.8.1**Ability to change TDP of Custom boards**10/20/2020**6.8.2**Consoles now have proper notes and generated text**10/20/2020**6.8.3**Added Support for QPI and Ring Bus**04/20/2021**6.8.4**Added Support for FSB**04/21/2021**6.9.0**Added Video Encode & Decode Support**03/14/2022**6.9.1**Added Output Version Support**03/14/2022*




Database Discord: 
	

	







						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg
				



If you have any suggestions you can also comment here.
Report Errors Here.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 3, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I would like to ask you to check it out



 Beautiful work  Thank you  like the linking to Review base


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 3, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Beautiful work  Thank you  like the linking to Review base



thanks  
-------
added all Nvidia Quadro Plex Workstation/Server GPUs


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome work there! Though I kinda wish 3DFX was on there somewhere.

hmm... seems my card will be 5 years old soon.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

AGP now lists as AGP 2x, 4x, and 8x, card titles are now Centered with the template, and the card name now shows in tab title


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 13, 2012)

added over 100 cards today along with pics
including all AMD HyperMemory cards

Cards now display Texture and pixel fillrates


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautifull compilation and very well organized. Thanks for the time and dedication put into it


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 14, 2012)

good milestone 80% of gpus now have images, my birthday is today (the 14th) so  not much more updated to the db today but  heres what was done in the last 15 hours, improved amd generation sorting, and trying to add non-reference models to the db, when it starts to get to large ill eventually sort by manufacturer  will reach 3k gpus easily in the next few months

will only add non reference models that have their own edition/sku name like FleX or FTW, Vapor-X etc with pics!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 14, 2012)

That's fantastic, dude!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 14, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> That's fantastic, dude!



a lot of updates to cpu database aswel


CPU Database:
Intel:
http://www.techpowerup.com/cpudb/in...released[]=y11_c&mfgr[]=intel&sort=generation

AMD:
http://www.techpowerup.com/cpudb/in...1&released[]=y11_c&mfgr[]=amd&sort=generation


enjoy ^.^


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 14, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> good milestone 80% of gpus now have images, my birthday is today (the 14th) so  not much more updated to the db today but  heres what was done in the last 15 hours, improved amd generation sorting, and trying to add non-reference models to the db, when it starts to get to large ill eventually sort by manufacturer  will reach 3k gpus easily in the next few months
> 
> will only add non reference models that have their own edition/sku name like FleX or FTW, Vapor-X etc with pics!



Have a great day man, happy birthday!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 15, 2012)

new recent changes display in gpu database, you can now see which cards were recently changed/edited/ and added!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome work! This is what i have always wanted!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 19, 2012)

new intergration to the database, ability to view  other manufactorer boards have been implemented check HD7970 GHz edition to see an example of this new feature 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/365/AMD_Radeon_HD_7970_GHz_Edition.html


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome work as usual man!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 23, 2012)

hey guys this is still a work in progress but tell me what ya think of the new intel gpu db

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/in..._c&mfgr[]=intel&sort=generation&=Apply+Filter


----------



## NHKS (Sep 23, 2012)

comprehensive DB, T4C!!.. the DB even has pics of the legacy generation cards.. great effort.. THANKS


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 23, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hey guys this is still a work in progress but tell me what ya think of the new intel gpu db
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/in..._c&mfgr[]=intel&sort=generation&=Apply+Filter



Looking great so far even tho its a wip. Are you using different colours from each manufacturer in the list headers ? Like Intel Blue, Nvidia Green, AMD Red, could be helpfull for people that load the DB with more than 1 manufacturer.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 23, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> Looking great so far even tho its a wip. Are you using different colours from each manufacturer in the list headers ? Like Intel Blue, Nvidia Green, AMD Red, could be helpfull for people that load the DB with more than 1 manufacturer.



currently there is no color coding system, but its a great idea and will try to get it implemented


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 23, 2012)

color coding system has been implemented


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 23, 2012)

noticing that you only have HD 2500 for Intel, core i5 SB has HD 2000.  GPU clock is 850mhz on mine.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 23, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> color coding system has been implemented



Sweet work man looks great, even better than what i was hoping for


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 23, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> noticing that you only have HD 2500 for Intel, core i5 SB has HD 2000.  GPU clock is 850mhz on mine.
> 
> View attachment 48529



added



LeviathanPT said:


> Sweet work man looks great, even better than what i was hoping for



thanks yea I thought the same ^^


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 24, 2012)

added link to intel gpu database, still a work in progress, suggestions are definetly welcome on how to make the intel database as user friendly as possible while still being appealing to enthusiasts at the same time. also moved most sapphire and evga cards into the proper places, cleaned  the main database enjoy.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 26, 2012)

88.38% of cards now have images, that is after moving all HD5k, 6K 7K and gtx200,400,500,600 non reference cards to the non-reference database, which means 86% of all reference cards have images 99% non-reference have images

100% of cards in the NVidia database have images

only mobile amd gpus don't have images 100% desktops do. 

AGP Pro 8X and PCI-X has been added ^^


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 26, 2012)

cards with less than 1gb bandwidth, pixel rate, texture rate, now display up to 3 decimals for more accurate information

example of this in action

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1303/NVIDIA_Riva_TNT2_PRO_(AGP_4x).html

also, added most NVidia pre-GeForce era cards


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 28, 2012)

added a ton of NVidia workstation cards, well over 40 with pics now 88.895% of the cards have images total 100% for nvidia


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 28, 2012)

Great work man, the DB is coming up beautiful!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 29, 2012)

many more gpus added to both workstations and non reference, 91.20% of the db has images


----------



## Nordic (Sep 29, 2012)

That db is better than ever. I like your seeming enthusiasm for it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 4, 2012)

97.1% of cards now have images, have just about completed the entire mobile workstation lineup for NVidia all with images, more sorting improvements with workstation cards aswel

things to implement soon

1.) Cards To Display Single Precision GFLOPs (Processing Power)

2.) Move Reviews To Left Column and Referance Board to Right Column

3.) Nvidia Quadro NVS Series


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 4, 2012)

You are going fast as hell man, 1% per day in a huge db like that is awesome !

Keep it up!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 4, 2012)

Great job Man!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 5, 2012)

Quadro NVS series added, only maybe 3 gpus are missing but I will not add any mobile gpu if there is not an image out there, so even with that being said over 90 mobile gpus added today alone!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 6, 2012)

completed the NVidia mobile gpu lineup all with chip shots and mxm's mostly chip shots, its a nice way to view how NVidia moved which componants where and how much more was added. 1203 gpus listed 1178 with images, 97.921%


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1405/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X700.html

example of a chip shot, I also added in the logo


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks sweet man, but i think you should use just a large scale pic and remove that white part with the ATI logo since the chip has it mentioned in it.

EDIT:

Unless its due to layout format, that way i can understand.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 6, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> Looks sweet man, but i think you should use just a large scale pic and remove that white part with the ATI logo since the chip has it mentioned in it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Unless its due to layout format, that way i can understand.



in that specific pic the chip itself is at max scale to the height of the limit I have so even without the logo I wouldn't beable to make it bigger so I moved it to the right of the canvas and added a logo into what space I had left


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 6, 2012)

Ah ok, thanks for explaining!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 7, 2012)

1220 Cards Listed, 1211 With Images
99.262% Complete

not many ati chips added today because I worked all day remaking each ati logo and chip pic and made a common template to see for earlier generation chips

added Rage mobility, 7000, 9000, Xxxx series mobile chips

organized the entire IGP ati family, added some ati IGP chips

examples:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1410/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X300_(PCIe_1.0_x16).html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1409/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X600_(PCIe_1.0_x16).html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1602/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X600_SE_(PCIe_1.0_x16).html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1405/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X700_(PCIe_1.0_x16).html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1408/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X800_XT_(PCIe_1.0_x16).html


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking sweet man, are you thinking on adding further ahead some sort of performance comparison ?

Kinda like a overall performance score ?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 7, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> Looking sweet man, are you thinking on adding further ahead some sort of performance comparison ?
> 
> Kinda like a overall performance score ?



yes I have actually been thinking of a way to make an overall standard of calculating a score but every architecture is unique and there is no plausible way mathematically *for now* <-- thinking of ways to change that, to create a performance standard score from 1 to 100, 100 being the current years best performance standard, and as time goes on changing that number to 99, 98 and so on, I may also plan to put benchmark scores in, and let me tell you... im not bothered by the extra work I would have to do to make sure all gpus have this, its just finding a way to make it so everyone can understand it and the best possible way to display it.

if any of you have any ideas on how to display this please let me know

there doesn't have to be a 1 to 100 standard I was just giving an example, 

but I was just experimenting with core config calculations an HD7970 with 2048 shaders, 128 tmus, and 32 rops, could be calculated

2048x128x32=8388608 which could then be displayed as a performance rating at 83.88/608 or something and then adding 925MHz core clock by 9.25 making it 93.13 and maybe labeling it as Core Performance rating 

and making a separate memory performance by adding to 83.88 to the 1375MHz memory clock by 13.75 which would make a memory performance score of 97.63 Memory Performance rating if GDDR5 or something


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 7, 2012)

Well as a idea/concept of how it could be i could suggest checking this website with the ratio from price/performance

http://pcpartpicker.com/benchmarks/3dmark11/overall-extreme/overall-list/

But i agree that it is pretty hard to have a real comparison of the older hardware. Maybe stick with the ones that can at least run 3DMark06.

Heres some reference websites:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu_list.php


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 8, 2012)

Added many Ati Mobility GPUs, 1252 NVidia and amd gpus total

99.281% with images


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 9, 2012)

now 1289 and proud to announce, the gpudb is now overall complete (meaning almost all known gpus are listed and show specs/Referance board related) for amd and NVidia, but don't worry, still have much more planned including but not limited to showing 

Data fetch rate (32-bit): 
Polygon throughput: 
Processing power (single precision): <-- highest priority, others may be skipped
Anti-aliased pixel fill rate:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 9, 2012)

New sorting system implemented, now you can view cards by desktop or mobile, igp, or workstation enjoy


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 11, 2012)

Single Precision feature implemented, however its just beta for now but all the modern cards show the correct number just not the correct name

big plans to make an entire new chip db showing just chip shot pics of all gpus, so you all can see the evolution of the gpu, however this is a big project too so it will take sometime, something to expect in a month or 2


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 11, 2012)

added some all-in-one amd mxm's, and a lot of ASUS, evga, and a few others partner cards all with card length, specs and pics


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet work man !


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 14, 2012)

single precision feature is now completed, improvements later on, and possibly double precision next

added possibly hundreds of non preference cards to this gen cards


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 14, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hey guys this is still a work in progress but tell me what ya think of the new intel gpu db
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/in..._c&mfgr[]=intel&sort=generation&=Apply+Filter



Hah! I remember using the i740... damn heatsink kept falling off lol. It handled CS1.6, Half Life, Starcraft, Shogo: MAD, and Tachyon The Fringe just fine.

Sad thing is... that was the gpu in my gaming rig back in 2005


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/342/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_680.html

that's a lot of partner cards


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 15, 2012)

indeed it is, nice work!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 16, 2012)

im now taking requests on what partners I have missed, and which company should get their cards displayed down to the early 2000s generation, eventually I would like most displayed but I like to do a company at a time, its fun for me and I like to know others thoughts on which company deserves to be first.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 16, 2012)

NVidia cards from previous generations now display shader clocks, and corrected single precision performance


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2012)

added some classics

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b623/ASUS_9800_GTX_TOP.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b622/ASUS_9800_GTX+_DK_TOP.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b621/ASUS_9800_GTX+_TOP.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b625/ASUS_8800_GTX_AquaTank.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 19, 2012)

cards now have the ability to display gpu chips!, heres an example

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1420/AMD_Radeon_HD_7750_2_GB_(PCIe_3.0_x16).html

feedback on this new feature is wanted


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 19, 2012)

Holy mother of all DB!  

Great work man!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 19, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> cards now have the ability to display gpu chips!, heres an example
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1420/AMD_Radeon_HD_7750_2_GB_(PCIe_3.0_x16).html
> 
> feedback on this new feature is wanted



Awesome addition!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 21, 2012)

removed gpu chip while viewing partner cards, less distracting and people view those cards to see the differences in stats. and all of the gpu chips look the same


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 25, 2012)

the stats template is now aligned evenly and is a little wider, outputs are now displayed vertically and other minor code optimizations, full release date now shows


quick link to stats template

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/365/AMD_Radeon_HD_7970_GHz_Edition.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 26, 2012)

huge update to the gpu database, cards now have the ability to show bios database, and ability for gpus to show you their gpu-z validation pages this is by far not complete just yet but here is a link to a card that has these features already, enjoy these new features

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/365/AMD_Radeon_HD_7970_GHz_Edition_(PCIe_3.0_x16).html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 27, 2012)

a lot of modern gpus including mobile, workstation, and desktop now have the new features implemented. some igps now too, also changed the codenames of hd 6k~7k G series igps still many more to go but got a huge chunk done today so enjoy


----------



## LeviathanPT (Oct 27, 2012)

This DB is getting more epic than ever! Great work man!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 28, 2012)

company logos now display in the stats template, some ION series gpus added lots more gpu-z validation intergration, added some missing gpus and some embedded amd gpus.

example of NVidia logo
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1760/NVIDIA_GeForce_9300_GE_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

ati logo
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/465/ATI_Radeon_9600_XT_256_MB.html


amd logo
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/365/AMD_Radeon_HD_7970_GHz_Edition_(PCIe_3.0_x16).html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 29, 2012)

linking both the bios and gpu-z validation pages is a long process but im proud to announce amd is almost complete, and what this means internally is that  it makes for a great ecosystem for linking the program GPU-Z to the gpudb, what this means is that in the future; when using gpu-z, gpu-z will give you the option to look at your card in the gpudb! and other things! so this will be well worth al lthe work to have the best gpu db on the internet!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 29, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> linking both the bios and gpu-z validation pages is a long process but im proud to announce amd is almost complete



wil be nice to have the bios links done  just spent 45min finding the right bios for a client's card to do volt mod  The work on this DB is just fantastic! The time & effort you have put in to it are really showing in the results


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 29, 2012)

each gpu page now has a "Report Error" button that will open up to an email message service and allow you to comment on the error and will tell me  which card it is. if you find something anything out of place please press


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 30, 2012)

amd is 98% done and NVidia is 90% done with the new features. desktop for both is roughly 97%, also added a few missing gpus, some mobile workstation for NVidia and some older GeForce cards


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

99% of all gpus now display bios, gpu-z validation option, not all have a bios and some gpus that are not released are integrated into the system and will show bios or validation when released


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 6, 2012)

Amazing work man!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2012)

updated thread now lists all links to gpus


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2012)

hey guys I have a design proposal that may be added tell me what you think


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it kinda breaks the flow of the page, could i suggest something like this instead?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> I think it kinda breaks the flow of the page, could i suggest something like this instead?
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/L/designproposal2.jpg



looks good but not sure yet, if others want to come up with ideas that would be nice, also Leviathan if u have some more ideas  that would be welcomed. ^^


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for my delay in answering but i fell asleep, it was almost 2 am here :s
I enjoy the looks of 3b but how would it look with a bigger card ? Could it break the format of the page?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> Sorry for my delay in answering but i fell asleep, it was almost 2 am here :s
> I enjoy the looks of 3b but how would it look with a bigger card ? Could it break the format of the page?



w1zzard doesn't want to implement this feature due to 1 issue that I could use some help on figuring out a way to work around it, double scroll bars, it will be bad for small displays, can anyone come up with a fix to this so we can have this awesome feature, *the gpu listing next to the gpu card displayed*


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe instead of a full list you could use an expandable tree ?
Kinda like the green arrow icon that we have here @ the Forums index right side to hide the listing of the forums ?

Or some drop down lists.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> Maybe instead of a full list you could use an expandable tree ?
> Kinda like the green arrow icon that we have here @ the Forums index right side to hide the listing of the forums ?
> 
> Or some drop down lists.



want to stay away from drop down lists, I like the side menu because its right there not even a scroll away its just there, I realize even the little things like that are really important to attracting people to using certain features


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 7, 2012)

What about the other idea like the forums have, something like this:







You click on the green icons and it expands the table.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> What about the other idea like the forums have, something like this:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/L/designproposal2.1.jpg
> 
> You click on the green icons and it expands the table.



good idea, except the logo should be in the kind of format that I have in 3a but with your drop downs, ill see what we can do, visuals really do help get good ideas out


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 7, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> What about the other idea like the forums have, something like this:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51646791/L/designproposal2.1.jpg
> 
> You click on the green icons and it expands the table.



what you suggest will cause two scrollbars to be side by side on smaller browser sizes -> bad


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh the scroll bar on that picture is from my browser, i forgot to cut it  , not sure if thats what you mean ?
The idea i had was just about having those tabs with each card.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 7, 2012)

browsers will have the scrollbar in your picture, and an additional scrollbar on the side of the drop down list


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 7, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> browsers will have the scrollbar in your picture, and an additional scrollbar on the side of the drop down list



I think this is something we should test out in the real world then adjust accordingly, its worked in the past especially with the filtering of the cards radio buttons and such and  a perfect example would be the recent changes, I knew u had to see it for yourself to get to that final step, and the retail boards was definitely something that was adjusted through trial and error

my server pc is using a 1024-768 display I would beable to see any problems right away and that's the lowest u can expect on avg that youll need to have


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 7, 2012)

What about if the right side list could be made into several pages that you could load without having to reload the entire page? This could avoid the multiple scrollbars.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 8, 2012)

all cards now show outputs ^^ afaik


----------



## Maban (Nov 8, 2012)

Putting the list on the left would be a compromise should there be two scroll bars.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2012)

another proposal


----------



## Maban (Nov 9, 2012)

Way too wide for smaller (more common) displays.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2012)

just providing a visual  can pick just 1 to put on each side


----------



## Maban (Nov 9, 2012)

How about something like Newegg with a hideaway menu or maybe like an Intel ARK page? (Example for those not familiar)


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 9, 2012)

Would be nice with a horizontal hideway. you click and the window instead of closing vertically like i shown before it closes to the left or right.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2012)

advertising the database outside of tpu 


Representing 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Matthew_Anthony_Smith


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2012)

added a things to do list on top of thread to show whats being worked on


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 18, 2012)

spent the last week optimizing pics cleaning them of artifacts and more intergration to bios database


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 26, 2012)

hey guys I have another proposal that I think would be a great addition to the db


----------



## LeviathanPT (Nov 26, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 26, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> I like it.



I added pics to main thread to show differences between series skus I want to get all companies comparison chart, I had to make the EVGA one lol...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 30, 2012)

added every MSI Lightning gpu, and every GIGABYTE SOC gpu, someone give me a series from a company to add to the db and ill add them all; example would be MSI Hawk series or Sapphire Toxic... I have all Toxic series cards added already

fyi: I did not add all OC gigabyte or all OC MSI cards yet... eventually


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 1, 2012)

added all MSI Hawk series cards and ZOTAC AMP! series cards


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 3, 2012)

huge update to the db, Fermi/Kepler fillrates are now 100% accurate, in fact its more accurate then most websites on the internet now.

its still in beta because changes have not been forked over to retail cards yet

- added Compute Units to all amd/ati gpus with CUs
- added SM/SMX's to all NVidia gpus with SM/SMX's <-- 98% complete

GT200 series at 40nm still need SMs added, the Tesla architecture I s a confusing one because everyone says something different about it so in order to get 100% accuracy we need to find the correct one.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 3, 2012)

u can see how much the fill rates have changed with the new system

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b834/PNY_GTX_580_XLR8_Enthusiast_Edition.html
Pixel rate crossover is the correct fillrate

the crossed out stat is the original the main stat is still not forked over so for now u can see just how much different the fillrates have changed  when displayed with 100% accuracy


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats a pretty sweet work man, i just wish more people knew about this great tool or at least came here to give you some feedback. You deserve much more thanks for all you've done so far.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 3, 2012)

also added Vertex operations for older cards, and is now synced with any retail boards attached to it

now Fermi/kepler based cards are synced to retail boards


----------



## Maban (Dec 3, 2012)

40nm Tesla's are done to the best of my knowldge. I had to go on slightly unreliable information.

A quick note on Fermi and Kepler pixel fillrates since people will be wondering:

Fermi SM's process two pixels per clock. A stock 480 (15 SM's enabled) for example would produce 15 x 2 x 700MHz = 21 GPixels/s.

Kepler SM's process four pixels per clock. A stock 670 (7 SM's enabled) for example would produce 7 x 4 x 915MHz = 25.62 GPixels/s. (not including boost clock)

There are a number of other factors to consider but in general this formula is correct.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 13, 2012)

improved some more GPU pics and  I replaced some lidded gpus to show you what they look like on the inside of that IHS
G80
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/187/NVIDIA_GeForce_8800_GTX_(PCIe_1.0_x16).html

GT200
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/216/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_280_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

GF100
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/268/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_480_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

GF114
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/273/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_560_Ti_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 22, 2012)

many rare and unique gpus added, visit Rare GPUs / Unreleased GPUs thread to see them, and improved ATI/AMD mobile generation sorting, using proper gen names.

cleaned up amds index listing for desktop and mobile


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 28, 2012)

the ability to see how much of an overclock percentage has been added to all retail boards with overclocked clocks, heres a link to 1 with an example

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b266/GIGABYTE_GTX_680_SOC.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 30, 2012)

im currently about half way done with converting NVidia mobile gpu names to proper codenames here is the list

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/in...nvidia&mobile=1&sort=generation&=Apply+Filter


----------



## LeviathanPT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks man, wish you a happy new year!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 31, 2012)

LeviathanPT said:


> Thanks man, wish you a happy new year!



happy holidays


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 8, 2013)

added 8k series amd cards, please note that hd 8970 OEM is exactly what it says it is, its the OEM version not retail, there WILL be a retail version which will use the GCN2/sea islands architecture

also added cleaner links to my signature for instant access to gpu db and threads relating to


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet work man, thank you.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 25, 2013)

added a few 700M series cards and going way back to 1995 edge 3d series cards many picture optimizations of hundreds of cards since I last posted.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 26, 2013)

cards now have the ability to show part numbers here is an example of what it will look like

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b954/ZOTAC_9600_GT_AMP!_Edition.html

this will improve search querys when people search for gpus by part number


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2013)

part numbers for all desktop gpus listed in the database almost completed


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking better and better with each new update man, thanks!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

added the GTX TITAN, GT 625, GT 635, GTX 650Ti OEM, and much more since last update to this thread, only pics for TITAN is up with its gpu chip, just refresh page if you have already seen it to see the new pics.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1996/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_Titan.html


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yeah the Titan is going to be such a monster, sadly too expensive to be worth the money but still what a beast!

Thanks for the hardwork Fantasy!


----------



## el fore (Feb 19, 2013)

*answer*

With the release of the GTX TITAN this post should be upset.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 20, 2013)

new gpus added that were missed before, also labeled under Very Rare GPUs...
HD 3410
HD 3550
HD 3570
HD 3730
HD 3750

HD 4250
HD 4450
HD 4520
HD 4570 RV635
HD 4570 RV710
HD 4580
HD 4700
HD 4720

HD 5470
HD 5490
HD 5530
HD 5630
HD 5730

HD 6230
HD 6250
HD 6290
HD 6390
HD 6510


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn did those exist?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 20, 2013)

LeviathanPT said:


> Damn did those exist?



yes, and have been validated in the gpu-z database which means people have to have had these cards and submitted them, so the clocks on all but the HD 5690 are correct, no one has validated he 5690 but there are a few places that shows it exists.


----------



## LeviathanPT (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty good find man!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 20, 2013)

LeviathanPT said:


> Pretty good find man!



yup! so now when people search for those names  google wont just come up with Drivers for HD 4580 or ATI HD 4250 drivers... now they will see specs for the very first time


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 21, 2013)

Added
X800 GTO R423
X800 GTO AGP R420

X1550 RV516

X1650 RV516
X1650 GTO

X1700 SE
X1700 FSC

HD 3610

HD 4810

low end ati cards are now better linked to the gpu-z validation page
this applies to all cards whithin the same generation as cards ive listed above and a few days ago


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 4, 2013)

fixed all NVidia/amd gpus that showed incorrect shader model versions

added many other rare gpus and gpus with different cores


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 5, 2013)

K600
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1839/NVIDIA_Quadro_K600_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

K2000
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1838/NVIDIA_Quadro_K2000_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

K2000D
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2021/NVIDIA_Quadro_K2000D_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

K4000
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1841/NVIDIA_Quadro_K4000_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

K5000
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/565/NVIDIA_Quadro_K5000_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html

K5000 Mac Edition
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1325/NVIDIA_Quadro_K5000_Mac_Edition_(PCIe_3.0_x16).html

updated thread to show more things to be done


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2013)

*New!* Graphics Cards Now Show Launch Prices *Ongoing* 03/06/2013


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 6, 2013)

woah! i didmt even know there was a HD 4810!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 22, 2013)

updated thread and updated some attachments


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 2, 2013)

I have discovered a massive amount of secret new NVidia skus today and I have  included them in the database for people to see, currently all specs are unknown however the dev id and name are absolutely correct

this includes but not limited to 
GeForce 705M

GT 720M
GT 730M GK107
GT 730M GK208
GT 735M
GT 740M GK107
GT 740M GK208
GT 745M
GT 750M

GTX 760M 
GTX 765M
GTX 770M
GTX 780M

GRID K340
GRID K520

NVS 1000
NVS 4100

TITAN LE <-- coined this name NVidia may change in the future

GTX 650 Ti OEM
GTX 675MX Mac Edition


----------



## LeviathanPT (Apr 2, 2013)

Great work as usual!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2013)

updated all links


----------



## d1nky (May 4, 2013)

can you change the picture for the asus hd7950 direct cuii V2

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b441/asus-hd-7950-directcu-ii-top.html

this is a picture of version one! lol

or tell me to eff off no biggie!

database looks great tho


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> can you change the picture for the asus hd7950 direct cuii V2
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b441/asus-hd-7950-directcu-ii-top.html
> 
> ...



http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/HD7950DC2T3GD5/#gallery
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b441/asus-hd-7950-directcu-ii-top.html

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/HD7950DC2T3GD5V2/#gallery
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b605/asus-hd-7950-directcu-ii-top-v2.html

I had already added both


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2013)

fixed mobile links, added all gtx 770s 780s, added the leaked specs of hd 8970 down to hd 8850

other minor fixes


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2013)

GPU Database Evolution

February 3rd, 2007






December 19th, 2008





December 3rd, 2010





January 9th, 2012





March 9th, 2012





September 18th, 2012 - I Joined The GPU DB





October 21st, 2012





January 31st, 2013





June 5th, 2013





June 5th, 2013





2005





2005





2006





2006





2007





2008





2010





2010





2011





2012





August 27th, 2012 - I Joined on the 23rd





2013





June 5th, 2013


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jun 5, 2013)

Getting better and better with each update you make man, great work !


----------



## Frogger (Jun 6, 2013)

Been using this as my goto  DB for all my clients info.. _Fantastic  work _


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 25, 2013)

added all gtx 760s and 770s

a few 760s have not been released yet and am waiting for the manufacturer site to update their gpu page


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jun 25, 2013)

Great work man! I really do hope they make a 780GTX with 4GB!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 25, 2013)

LeviathanPT said:


> Great work man! I really do hope they make a 780GTX with 4GB!



if they do it will be 6gb


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jun 25, 2013)

I dont see them doing that since its the only reason people still buy a Titan


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 4, 2013)

added more gtx 760's, more database improvements, all Fermi and kepler gpus now show GPU Variant, 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1857/geforce-gtx-760.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2128/geforce-gtx-780m.html

here are some links for an example


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 7, 2013)

added a video card output pic that shows all common outputs and some uncommon ones. will be adding more when I find good pics of them

GPU Outputs:


----------



## LeviathanPT (Jul 8, 2013)

Great work man, that's going to be pretty useful!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 24, 2013)

updated db with the new K6000 and all mobile Kx100 series


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 29, 2013)

updated api support for amd and NVidia, amd now supports 4.3 opengl fully through preview 8.1 drivers and NVidia now supports 4.4

cleaned up thread a bit


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 13, 2016)

updated links with new format


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 25, 2016)

AMD Cards now display specs based on their Boost Clocks / *Completed* 07/25/2016


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 14, 2016)

updated links in the thread to see all release date gpus in their proper sections


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 8, 2016)

Added Comparable Relative Performance Feature / *Completed* 10/28/2016

Custom Board Designs Can Now Be Sorted By Clocks / *Completed *11/08/2016
happy election day!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 6, 2017)

this database has gone a long way, the GeForce 10 series has so many custom boards its ridiculous, providing dev ids/bios to each board is kind of ridiculous too since many manufacturers use the same dev id/bios for every model they have regardless of clock

who else thinks the the amount of custom boards for NVidia is outrageous?

removed attachments that took up a lot of space from the main post, left the outputs up


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 14, 2017)

Custom Boards Now Show In Inches And Millimeters In The Board Listing / *Completed* 01/13/2017


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2017)

@T4C Fantasy and @W1zzard

When you use GPU-z to get a bios dump, does a bios have a SKU number encoded into it? If it does and you get a dump from the card can gpu-z put a sku number on that file and then that SKU number is displayed in the database with the associated bios dump aka make the sku searchable?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> does a bios have a SKU number encoded into it?


it usually does not


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> it usually does not


Im proposing the SKU numbers might be able to be captured for reference purposes.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im proposing the SKU numbers might be able to be captured for reference purposes.


They have to be manually entered in our GPUDB. The lookup button in GPU-Z should take you to the appropriate GPUDB entry.


----------



## douglaz (Jun 20, 2017)

This board is missing on the DB:
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1060-ARMOR-6G-OCV1.html

Note: if this post isn't the right place to report this, please advise


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 21, 2017)

douglaz said:


> This board is missing on the DB:
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1060-ARMOR-6G-OCV1.html
> 
> Note: if this post isn't the right place to report this, please advise



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4715/msi-gtx-1060-armor-ocv1


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 21, 2017)

June 2013




June 2017




Evolution


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 22, 2017)

Nvidia Cards now show Floating Point Operations by boost clock

cards with no outputs will no longer show maximum resolution for games it can handle

Texture Rates now show decimals


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 3, 2017)

renamed to better fit the purpose of the thread


----------



## douglaz (Jul 11, 2017)

This board seems to be missing from DB:
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/PH-GTX1050-2G/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 11, 2017)

douglaz said:


> This board seems to be missing from DB:
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/PH-GTX1050-2G/



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4750/asus-phoenix-gtx-1050


----------



## douglaz (Jul 11, 2017)

The part number:
AXRX 470 4GBD5-3DHD/OC
as listed on:
http://www.powercolor.com/cz/products_features.asp?id=618
is missing on:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4456/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-570

By the way, this board isn't on DB: http://www.powercolor.com/cz/products_features.asp?id=623


----------



## douglaz (Jul 25, 2017)

Missing on DB:
http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/galax-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-exoc-white.html


I think the specs are not quite right for:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3359/sapphire-r9-380-itx-compact

If you look at:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=B67011FE-4BEC-427F-A7FE-C370A40F15BB
you'll see different memory clock, TDP.
And the part number seems to be 11242-00-20G

If you google for 11242-02-20G, the first result is:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=F91F672E-3966-44C5-8A20-387F8AFA2F8B
Which is on DB:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3365/sapphire-dual-x-r9-380-oc
but without a part number.


----------



## douglaz (Jul 26, 2017)

Missing on DB:
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/Radeon-RX-580-GAMING-X-4G.html
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=CBB19371-2532-43FC-92DB-0F79845488E8&lang=eng
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX580-T8G-GAMING/
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-6167-KR
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-6365-KR

The GPU clock on:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4485/xfx-rs-rx-570-xxx-oc
should be 1264, as specified in:
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/produ...-series/rx-570-rs-4gb-dd-triplex-rx-570p4dfd6

The GPU clock on:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4480/xfx-gtr-rx-580-xxx-oc-8-gb
should be 1366, as specified in:
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-500-series/rx-580-gts-8gb-dd-rx-580p8dfd6

The part number on:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4447/sapphire-pulse-rx-570
should be 11266-04-20G as you can see in:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=56C15C43-FFFC-4831-B7B4-303B8149D7D9&lang=eng


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 26, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing on DB:
> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/Radeon-RX-580-GAMING-X-4G.html
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=CBB19371-2532-43FC-92DB-0F79845488E8&lang=eng
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX580-T8G-GAMING/
> ...




https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2949/radeon-rx-580-xtr

XTR is its own SKU

almost set with the rest

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4758/galax-gtx-1050-ti-exoc-white

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4760/evga-gtx-1060-ftw-dt-acx-3-0

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4759/evga-gtx-1060-ssc-acx-3-0


----------



## douglaz (Aug 9, 2017)

The image is wrong for:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4631/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-560-oc-4-gb
It should be a single fan board, as you can see in:
http://powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=632

These boards are missing from DB:
http://www.powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=634
https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N1060IX-3GD-rev-10


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 9, 2017)

douglaz said:


> The image is wrong for:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4631/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-560-oc-4-gb
> It should be a single fan board, as you can see in:
> http://powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=632
> ...



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4842/gigabyte-gtx-1060-mini-itx

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4631/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-560-oc-4-gb

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4841/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-580-oc-v2


----------



## douglaz (Aug 11, 2017)

Missing from DB:
https://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=052494BD-58AC-46F9-8DB6-E3CA390112E7
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/produ...series/amd-radeon-r5-230-1gb-fan-r5-230a-zlf2
http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p400
http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p600
http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p1000
http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p2000
http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p4000


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 11, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing from DB:
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=052494BD-58AC-46F9-8DB6-E3CA390112E7
> http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/produ...series/amd-radeon-r5-230-1gb-fan-r5-230a-zlf2
> http://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p400
> ...



all the quadros are there


----------



## douglaz (Aug 11, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> all the quadros are there



There are no retail boards on https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2934/quadro-p400 for instance


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 11, 2017)

douglaz said:


> There are no retail boards on https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2934/quadro-p400 for instance


they are all the same though, no different shrouds or stickers


----------



## douglaz (Aug 11, 2017)

Missing board:
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-6168-KR


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 13, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing board:
> https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-6168-KR


added
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4844/evga-gtx-1060-ftw-acx-3-0


----------



## douglaz (Aug 17, 2017)

This board:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4849/his-rx-vega-64-air-black
is either misplaced or with the wrong name


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 17, 2017)

douglaz said:


> This board:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4849/his-rx-vega-64-air-black
> is either misplaced or with the wrong name


will be there soon


----------



## douglaz (Sep 1, 2017)

The image is wrong for:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4458/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-550
as you can in in
http://powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=638#Specification
Also, it lacks the part number: AXRX 550 2GBD5-DHV2/OC

Missing from DB:
http://powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=644#Specification
https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6684-KR


----------



## douglaz (Sep 1, 2017)

I couldn't find on EVGA site, but this board (08G-P4-6384-KR) is available in some stores, like:
http://www.microcenter.com/product/...ied_dt_gaming_8gb_gddr5x_video_card_w-_acx_30

It's the DT version of https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3788/evga-gtx-1080-classified-acx-3-0


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 1, 2017)

last time i looked the first version to the 2gb red dragon looks like the 8.86 inch
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4898/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-550-v2
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4897/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-550-4-gb


https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4899/evga-gtx-1080-ftw2-dt-w-icx-cooler
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4900/evga-gtx-1080-classified-dt-acx-3-0


----------



## douglaz (Sep 9, 2017)

The part number for
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3727/galax-gtx-1080-exoc
should be
80NSJ6DHL4EC
as you can see in
http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/10-series/galax-geforcer-gtx-1080-exoc.html

Missing from DB:
http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-500-series/rx-560-4gb-sf-rx-560p4sfgr
Also there is a 2GB version with part number RX-560D2SFG5 but I couldn't find the URL


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 9, 2017)

douglaz said:


> The part number for
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3727/galax-gtx-1080-exoc
> should be
> 80NSJ6DHL4EC
> ...


fixed the part number,
have the 4gb model already and 2
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4688/xfx-rx-560-single-fan-oc-2-gb

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4673/xfx-rx-560-single-fan-oc-4-gb


----------



## douglaz (Sep 9, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> have the 4gb model already and 2
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4688/xfx-rx-560-single-fan-oc-2-gb
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4673/xfx-rx-560-single-fan-oc-4-gb



Sorry, I messed up. I was referring to the RX-560D2SFG5 and RX-560D4SFG5
They are 560D, so they have 896 shading units and 1196 MHz clock
They are like:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4754/xfx-rx-560d-double-dissipation
But single fan instead

They have just been released in some international stores:
https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/92...rx-560d-4gb-ddr5-1196mhz-core-dp-rx-560d4sfg5
http://www.pichau.com.br/hardware/p...-xfx-radeon-rx-560d-2gb-d5-gddr5-rx-560d2sfg5
https://www.pcshop.hr/graficka-kartica-xfx-radeon-rx560d-2gb/XFX-RX-560D2SFG5/product/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 9, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4909/xfx-rx-560d-single-fan-oc-2-gb

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4910/xfx-rx-560d-single-fan-oc-4-gb


----------



## douglaz (Sep 11, 2017)

Missing part number (RX550-4G) for:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4475/asus-rx-550-single-fan-4-gb

Missing from DB:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=3891952B-0F89-44B0-A39E-E911C8B689F9&lang=eng


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 11, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing part number (RX550-4G) for:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4475/asus-rx-550-single-fan-4-gb
> 
> Missing from DB:
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=3891952B-0F89-44B0-A39E-E911C8B689F9&lang=eng


fixed and
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4912/sapphire-nitro-rx-580-special-edition
added


----------



## douglaz (Sep 13, 2017)

Missing part number ZT-P10800H-10P for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4140/zotac-gtx-1080-mini


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 13, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing part number ZT-P10800H-10P for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4140/zotac-gtx-1080-mini


done


----------



## douglaz (Sep 16, 2017)

Here the memory size should be 4GB: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3530/pny-xlr8-gtx-960-performance-edition-4-gb


There is a new line on this part number:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3515/gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-xtreme


On https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4364/galax-gtx-1080-ti-hof
the part number should be 80IUJBDHQ7FZ
as you can see in http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/hof/galax-geforcer-gtx-1080-ti-hof.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 16, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Here the memory size should be 4GB:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3530/pny-xlr8-gtx-960-performance-edition-4-gb
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  Done


----------



## douglaz (Sep 18, 2017)

The part number for:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2472/sapphire-r7-240-4-gb-with-boost
should be 11216-02 as you can see in:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=A95D090F-34D3-4BD8-ADA2-DA5F80F7B15F&lang=eng

Missing from DB:
http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-500-series/rx-580-gts-8gb-dd-rx-580p828d6


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 18, 2017)

douglaz said:


> The part number for:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2472/sapphire-r7-240-4-gb-with-boost
> should be 11216-02 as you can see in:
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=A95D090F-34D3-4BD8-ADA2-DA5F80F7B15F&lang=eng
> ...



fixed
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4922/xfx-gts-rx-580-black-edition-oc


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 18, 2017)

Relative performance for Vega based cards. Why none? Seeing it for Volta cards already. Don't know what else to say except ?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 18, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Relative performance for Vega based cards. Why none? Seeing it for Volta cards already. Don't know what else to say except ?


will be added sometime soon, also drivers improved Vega significantly and when it does get posted it will be based on default drivers from W1zzards review


----------



## douglaz (Sep 19, 2017)

New boards:
http://powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=646
http://powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=647


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 19, 2017)

douglaz said:


> New boards:
> http://powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=646
> http://powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=647


added, look at first link where it says boost on offical website

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4924/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-560-2-gb
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4923/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-560-4-gb


----------



## douglaz (Sep 19, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added, look at first link where it says boost on offical website


Hahaha, yep. And 512MB GDDR5 for the 4GB version...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 19, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Hahaha, yep. And 512MB GDDR5 for the 4GB version...


i noticed that LOL

also  ability to see number of AIBs is now added 
RX 560
*Retail boards based on this design (42)*


----------



## douglaz (Sep 21, 2017)

New board:
http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/galax-geforcer-gtx-1080-ti-hof-watercooled.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 21, 2017)

douglaz said:


> New board:
> http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/galax-geforcer-gtx-1080-ti-hof-watercooled.html


 same as this just different name
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4681/galax-gtx-1080-ti-hof-oc-lab-edition

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4926/galax-gtx-1080-ti-hof-watercooled

done


----------



## douglaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Missing part number (AXRX 550 2GBD5-DH/OC) from:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4458/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-550

Boost clock is wrong:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4521/asus-rog-strix-rx-560-gaming-oc
as you can see in https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX560-O4G-GAMING/specifications/

Missing boards:
https://www.zotac.com/us/product/graphics_card/zotac-geforce-gtx-1070-amp-core-edition
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202292 (couldn't find on official website but this board is being sold everywhere on internet)
http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?id=609


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 7, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing part number (AXRX 550 2GBD5-DH/OC) from:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4458/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-550
> 
> Boost clock is wrong:
> ...


Ill do zotac soon, uhh a 230 makes me want to have diarrhea


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 10, 2017)

I heard you talking about RX 560Ds earlier(in another thread). Then I remembered I couldn't find a couple of them in the database yesterday.

http://www.hisdigital.com/gb/product2-958.shtml
http://www.hisdigital.com/gb/product2-959.shtml

Kinda shady they aren't labeling them as RX 560D.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 10, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I heard you talking about RX 560Ds earlier(in another thread). Then I remembered I couldn't find a couple of them in the database yesterday.
> 
> http://www.hisdigital.com/gb/product2-958.shtml
> http://www.hisdigital.com/gb/product2-959.shtml
> ...


i will add these

i have them already but wrong slot
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4738/his-rx-560-green-icooler-oc-2-gb


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 10, 2017)

Huh? Those are in the right slot(as RX 560). These are different part numbers(and RX 560D technically). HS-560*J*2SCNR and HS-560*J*4SCNR(as opposed to HS-560*R*2SCNR and HS-560*R*4SCNR).


----------



## douglaz (Oct 12, 2017)

Part number for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4799/xfx-rx-vega-64-liquid-cooling
should be RX-VEGMXWFXW as you can see in
http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/produ...hbm2-8gb-3xdp-hdmi-liquid-cooled-rx-vegmxwfxw


----------



## douglaz (Nov 12, 2017)

New EVGA 04G-P4-5251-KR:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16JJv8fvEP48kFYiC4uvYaoDzpHBiSD0c/view
https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/93...-ti-4gb-ref-acx-lp-ddr5-pci-e-04g-p4-5251-kr-


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 12, 2017)

douglaz said:


> New EVGA 04G-P4-5251-KR:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16JJv8fvEP48kFYiC4uvYaoDzpHBiSD0c/view
> https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/93...-ti-4gb-ref-acx-lp-ddr5-pci-e-04g-p4-5251-kr-



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5090/evga-gtx-1050-ti-low-profile-acx-2-0


----------



## greg87 (Nov 29, 2017)

Radeon RX 540 isnt Cape Verde

Taken from DriverVer=05/05/2017, 22.19.128.3 inf file for Acer:
"%AMD699F.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12DS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&SUBSYS_120F1025&REV_C3
"%AMD699F.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12DS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&SUBSYS_12101025&REV_C3
"%AMD699F.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12DS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&SUBSYS_12111025&REV_C0
"%AMD699F.4%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12DS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&SUBSYS_12141025&REV_C3

AMD699F.1 = "AMD Radeon(TM) RX540"
AMD699F.2 = "AMD Radeon(TM) RX540"
AMD699F.3 = "AMD Radeon(TM) RX550"
AMD699F.4 = "AMD Radeon(TM) RX540"


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 29, 2017)

greg87 said:


> Radeon RX 540 isnt Cape Verde
> 
> Taken from DriverVer=05/05/2017, 22.19.128.3 inf file for Acer:
> "%AMD699F.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12DS, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&SUBSYS_120F1025&REV_C3
> ...



these are desktop oem?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 29, 2017)

nvm it is laptop, also i have verified specs

thank you for the info.


----------



## greg87 (Nov 30, 2017)

I actually thought they meant the OEM part is the laptop variant. I will wait adding the desktop parts to our db until I really see such a card. Right now even the laptop part is pretty rare.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 30, 2017)

greg87 said:


> I actually thought they meant the OEM part is the laptop variant. I will wait adding the desktop parts to our db until I really see such a card. Right now even the laptop part is pretty rare.



yes, no 1 RX 550 was verified and 2 540s rare for this gen... the GTX 1050 Mobiles smash it though


----------



## douglaz (Dec 6, 2017)

Missing part number 70NSH6DS2HRZ for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4417/galax-gtx-1070-katana


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2017)

douglaz said:


> Missing part number 70NSH6DS2HRZ for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4417/galax-gtx-1070-katana


fixed


----------



## douglaz (Jan 9, 2018)

Missing part number GV-N107TGAMING-8GD for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4991/gigabyte-gtx-1070-ti-g1-gaming


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 12, 2018)

douglaz said:


> Missing part number GV-N107TGAMING-8GD for https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4991/gigabyte-gtx-1070-ti-g1-gaming


fixed


----------



## douglaz (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't know if it's a different board, but I've seen only 4GB versions of https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4679/sapphire-rx-550-low-profile
Like: http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=585383CB-1BE8-4103-91D6-CA82DC5B5B3A&lang=eng


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 2, 2018)

douglaz said:


> I don't know if it's a different board, but I've seen only 4GB versions of https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4679/sapphire-rx-550-low-profile
> Like: http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=585383CB-1BE8-4103-91D6-CA82DC5B5B3A&lang=eng


you're right

the reason why it was 2gb is because I added that as a place holder until I found the image, and when I did I forgot the specs, I added the clock and part number forgot the memory

anyways thanks again https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4679/sapphire-rx-550-low-profile-4-gb


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 2, 2018)

ive helped my fair share of new members who pop in looking for a specific bios to a card they have bricked, and i have noticed something that IMO is lacking fro mthe vBios database (unless its there and i have missed it ofc) is there any way there could be a search function added? for example, 

if im looking for a bios to a Rx 580 sapphire with a specific bios, i would search 
Rx 580 ,015.050.002.001.000000
etc. you get the point.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 2, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> ive helped my fair share of new members who pop in looking for a specific bios to a card they have bricked, and i have noticed something that IMO is lacking fro mthe vBios database (unless its there and i have missed it ofc) is there any way there could be a search function added? for example,
> 
> if im looking for a bios to a Rx 580 sapphire with a specific bios, i would search
> Rx 580 ,015.050.002.001.000000
> etc. you get the point.


version isn't searchable
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...el=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 2, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> version isn't searchable
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...el=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


? I was asking if a search function could be added

 I posted the version just as an example, like I said in my first post. I'm just mentioning that from past experience ,weeding through the bios database would be easier(imo) if we were able to do a custom search


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 2, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> ? I was asking if a search function could be added


it could, yes
ill talk to W1zzard about it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 2, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> it could yes
> ill talk to W1zzard about it



thank you. i personally dont use it for my own needs, but from the many times ive helped newcomers, it was something i have noticed.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> ive helped my fair share of new members who pop in looking for a specific bios to a card they have bricked, and i have noticed something that IMO is lacking fro mthe vBios database (unless its there and i have missed it ofc) is there any way there could be a search function added? for example,
> 
> if im looking for a bios to a Rx 580 sapphire with a specific bios, i would search
> Rx 580 ,015.050.002.001.000000
> etc. you get the point.


This has been added. After selecting a model, the bios version dropdown becomes visible


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2018)

integrated all intel igps with GPU-z, added pictures for intel igps so they are not blank will work on apu pics next

and shortened main thread


----------



## greg87 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello,
something you dont have in your db:

Radeon 9800 SE (256bit)
Radeon R7 M260X
https://www.amd.com/de-de/products/graphics/notebook/r7-m200


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 15, 2018)

greg87 said:


> Hello,
> something you dont have in your db:
> 
> Radeon 9800 SE (256bit)
> ...



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2483/radeon-r7-m260

M260X was changed to M260 by AMD


----------



## greg87 (Feb 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2483/radeon-r7-m260
> 
> M260X was changed to M260 by AMD



PCI ID 6605 is R7 M260, true. But the card was sold and advertised as M260X. I think AMD made something wrong here... I wouldnt rely on that. Also given that the 260 non-x has only DDR3 memory while 260X has GDDR5. Right now your db has two M260 with GDDR5 which I _think_ is wrong.
https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-HP-EliteBook-850-G2-Notebook.141963.0.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 17, 2018)

greg87 said:


> PCI ID 6605 is R7 M260, true. But the card was sold and advertised as M260X. I think AMD made something wrong here... I wouldnt rely on that. Also given that the 260 non-x has only DDR3 memory while 260X has GDDR5. Right now your db has two M260 with GDDR5 which I _think_ is wrong.
> https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-HP-EliteBook-850-G2-Notebook.141963.0.html


i fixed all the memory issues with the topaz version of M260, thanks for the find, amd themselves renamed M260X to M260 though in drivers later on

i would  agree with you AMD made something wrong, as they always do with device IDs, and i would love to name it M260X, problem is August 11th 2015 was last known M260X validation, some time after that they renamed it.

i renamed it because it seems the better choice, to M260X


----------



## greg87 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thx so far, just one more thing:
Radeon R7 M465 has GDDR5 memory.
http://laptopmedia.com/highlights/a...ur-gpu-rankings-barely-makes-it-into-top-100/
http://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=Z2W82EA&opt=ABD&sel=NTB

Do you have a GPU-Z verification from that card? Id like to know which deviceID the card has.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 18, 2018)

greg87 said:


> Thx so far, just one more thing:
> Radeon R7 M465 has GDDR5 memory.
> http://laptopmedia.com/highlights/a...ur-gpu-rankings-barely-makes-it-into-top-100/
> http://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=Z2W82EA&opt=ABD&sel=NTB
> ...


Fixed,

6604 Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265/M365X/M465]
6605 Opal PRO [Radeon R7 M260X]


----------



## douglaz (Apr 5, 2018)

New board:
https://www.vali.bg/en/product/1153...1050-GAMING-2GB-GDDR5-128-bit-02G-P4-5150-KR?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 5, 2018)

douglaz said:


> New board:
> https://www.vali.bg/en/product/1153...1050-GAMING-2GB-GDDR5-128-bit-02G-P4-5150-KR?


https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5715/evga-gtx-1050-low-profile

i really dont like that EVGA doesnt post this on their main site


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 18, 2018)

big update for ATi and AMD, all features listed for all desktop and mobile now show in the notes of the GPU

Example:
AMD Radeon R9 390X
Chip: Grenada
Chip Variant: Hawaii
Graphics/Compute: GFX7
Display Core Engine: 8.5
Unified Video Decoder: 4.2
Video Compression Engine: 2.0

the same goes for all those mobile chips no one knows the real chip of xD

Example:
AMD Radeon HD 7450M
Chip: Seymour
Chip Variant: Caicos
Graphics/Compute: GFX4
Display Core Engine: 5.0
Unified Video Decoder: 3.1

some chips I need screenshots of before i can say what they are and its, Topaz and Meso (both the same)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 22, 2018)

added temporary Vulkan support notes for all cards including igps and intel.
hoping to get this added in feature sets like OpenCL etc

another big AMD update is all ATi and AMD have the correct OpenGL version listed and Shader model.

Fixed information on Topaz/Meso AMD chips.

shortened the main thread by putting a spoiler on the database changes.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ase-portal-updates.171000/page-6#post-2916326
updates whaaaaaat kiiiiiiiid


----------



## janoguy (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello,
I've double checked the bios of the link
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/197652/197652
to be the same BIOS as my Gigabyte GV-N108TTURBO-11GD by using fc /B filename filename
No differences were found. But the photo in the Database is still a FE's . But I saw otherwhere you already have this photo of the white/orange blower style card.
https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Graphics-Card/GV-N108TTURBO-11GD#kf
 Sorry if this is wrong place...
bye
janoguy


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 23, 2018)

janoguy said:


> Hello,
> I've double checked the bios of the link
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/197652/197652
> to be the same BIOS as my Gigabyte GV-N108TTURBO-11GD by using fc /B filename filename
> ...


Fixed

updated the spoiler listing in main thread

New feature


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 24, 2018)

added DirectX Feature Levels
HD 7730 Example
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2127/radeon-hd-7730

GTX 1080 Ti Example
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2877/geforce-gtx-1080-ti

all devices should be updated with DirectX Feature Levels


----------



## douglaz (Apr 30, 2018)

Couldn't find this on DB: https://www.evga.com/products/specs/gpu.aspx?pn=72cfff3a-d23b-49a3-8da2-0e8340e5358c


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 30, 2018)

douglaz said:


> Couldn't find this on DB: https://www.evga.com/products/specs/gpu.aspx?pn=72cfff3a-d23b-49a3-8da2-0e8340e5358c


https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5839/evga-gtx-1060


----------



## douglaz (Apr 30, 2018)

Now there is a 8GB version https://www.powercolor.com/product?id=1517384951
of https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4456/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-570


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 30, 2018)

douglaz said:


> Now there is a 8GB version https://www.powercolor.com/product?id=1517384951
> of https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4456/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-570


added
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b5840/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-570-oc-8-gb


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 2, 2018)

possible future update
- Double Precision Support
- Renaming Floating-point performance: Stat
Mock up


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2018)

i updated the spoiler changelog (main post)  to whats not done but what i want done.

another mock up but more like a dream

RX Vega 64


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 5, 2018)

AMD gpus now show the exact compute level

Vega 10
Graphics/Compute: GFX9 (gfx900)
Display Core Engine: 12.0
Unified Video Decoder: 7.0
Video Compression Engine: 4.0

Raven
Graphics/Compute: GFX9 (gfx902)
Display Core Next: 1.0
Video Core Next: 1.0

Vega 12
Graphics/Compute: GFX9 (gfx904)
Display Core Next: 1.0
Video Core Next: 1.0

Vega 20
Graphics/Compute: GFX9 (gfx906)
Display Core Next: 1.0
Video Core Next: 1.0


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 23, 2018)

FP16 and FP64 support added
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/3051/titan-v

and added chip numbers under gpu variants for AMD


----------



## TRINITAS (May 24, 2018)

Hello,

I would like to take advantage of adding some info about computing:

For AMD:

* GCN5: INT8 (4x FP32) - INT24 (= FP32) - INT32 (1/5 FP32) - INT64 (1/20 FP32)
* GCN4 / 3: INT8 (4x FP32) - INT24 (= FP32) - INT32 (1/5 FP32) - INT64 (1/20 FP32) - FP16 (= FP32)
* GCN2 / 1: INT24 (= FP32) - INT32 (1/5 FP32) - INT64 (1/20 FP32)
* TeraScale 3: INT24 (= FP32) - INT32 (1/5 FP32) - INT64 (1/20 FP32)
* TeraScale 2/1: INT24 (1/4 FP32) - INT32 (1/4 FP32) - INT64 (1/20 FP32)

For NVIDIA:

* Volta GV100: INT24-INT32 (= FP32) - INT64 (1/5 FP32)
* Pascal GeForce: FP16 (1/64) - INT8 (4x FP32) - INT24-INT32 (1/3 FP32) - INT64 (1/15 FP32)
* Maxwell: Same as Pascal, but not FP16 and INT8.
* Kepler: INT24-INT32 (1/5 FP32) - INT64 (1/20 FP32)
* Fermi GF100 / 110: INT24-INT32 (1/2 FP32) - INT64 (1/8 FP32)
* Other Fermi: INT24-INT32 (1/3 FP32) - INT64 (1/12 FP32)
* Tesla: INT24 (= FP32) - INT32 (1/5 FP32) - INT64 (1/24 FP32)

AIDA64 software has served me a lot to know the values of calculations INT.

I hope this will enrich the database


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 24, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to take advantage of adding some info about computing:
> 
> ...


our 32 and 64 should be accurate for nvidia and most of amd

https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-c-programming-guide/index.html#maximize-instruction-throughput

our pascal FP16 is incorrect right now but volta GV100 is 1/2 FP32

can you link a similar amd document


----------



## TRINITAS (May 24, 2018)

It is strange that the results of the AIDA64 tests do not reflect the data entrusted by NVIDIA. Unless it's a question of instructions, where there will not really be any ratio sets.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 24, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> It is strange that the results of the AIDA64 tests do not reflect the data entrusted by NVIDIA. Unless it's a question of instructions, where there will not really be any ratio sets.


AIDA64 is wrong for that specific thing i mentioned

right now my concern is FP16 for pascal i know we are not correct, but our 32 and 64 should be 100%

and amd ill find out more but im 80% sure its ok now that you mention gcn 3 as 1:1 for FP16


----------



## TRINITAS (May 24, 2018)

Do you know any benchmarking software for FP16?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 24, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Do you know any benchmarking software for FP16?


i wish!! FP16 is my new project now, FP64 seems to be useless unless you have ECC memory and i lost interest in it. but FP16 can improve games and im interested

help me find out if GCN 3.0 really has 1:1 FP16 i need documents though


----------



## TRINITAS (May 24, 2018)

Source (in French): https://www.hardware.fr/articles/968-3/specifications-cartes.html

For FP64, i understand. And for other: INT8-16-24-32-64 ?


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

Indeed: All Pascal (Except GP100) have FP16 (1/64 FP32), but all Pascal have INT8 (4:1) and INT16 (2:1)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Indeed: All Pascal (Except GP100) have FP16 (1/64 FP32), but all Pascal have INT8 (4:1) and INT16 (2:1)


yeah its going to take more time to fix but i know the calculation now xD


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

More infos for Intel HD Graphics  :

=>Each EU has a 128-bit wide FPU that natively executes eight 16-bit or four 32-bit operations per clock cycle (Clarkdale, Arrandale, Sandy Bridge, and after)
=>FP64 (1/4 FP32) (Bay Trail, Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Braswell, Broadwell, Skylake, Gemini Lake, Kaby Lake, Coffee Lake)
=>FP64 (1/8 FP32) (Apollo Lake)
=>FP16 (2:1 FP32) (Skylake, Gemini Lake, Kaby Lake, Coffee Lake)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> More infos for Intel HD Graphics  :
> 
> =>Each EU has a 128-bit wide FPU that natively executes eight 16-bit or four 32-bit operations per clock cycle (Clarkdale, Arrandale, Sandy Bridge, and after)
> =>FP64 (1/4 FP32) (Bay Trail, Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Braswell, Broadwell, Skylake, Gemini Lake, Kaby Lake, Coffee Lake)
> ...


I will add all of that but please provide proof buddy


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

Wikipédia for the moment


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Wikipédia for the moment


all intel chips with support updated


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

RX Vega M-GH/GL are already Polaris? False Vega?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> RX Vega M-GH/GL are already Polaris? False Vega?


yes its more Polaris than Vega and under NDA says its Polaris 22

they thought that just because it has HBCC that they could call it Vega, its a GFX 8 chip, Vega is GFX 9

RX Vega M
Graphics/Compute: GFX8 (gfx804)
Display Core Engine: 11.2
Unified Video Decoder: 6.3
Video Compression Engine: 3.4
ROCm Support

RX Vega 64
Graphics/Compute: GFX9 (gfx900)
Display Core Engine: 12.0
Unified Video Decoder: 7.0
Video Compression Engine: 4.0
ROCm Support


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

Ok

Ah, for other GPU:

Fermi GF110/GF100-GL (Quadro/Tesla): FP64 (1/2 FP32)
Fermi GF110/GF100 (GeForce): FP64 (1/8 FP32)
Fermi GF11x/GF10x (GeForce/Quadro): FP64 (1/12 FP32)
Tesla (GT200 only - GeForce/Quadro/Tesla): FP64 (1/8 FP32)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Ok
> 
> Ah, for other GPU:
> 
> ...


all nvidia calculations are by cuda version, we should be all set for nvidia (besides pascal FP16 atm)


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

Ok,

I see OpenCL for Radeon HD2000 and HD3000. These generation don't support OpenCL, only from HD4000. They use ATI CAL (Used up to GCN1)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Ok,
> 
> I see OpenCL for Radeon HD2000 and HD3000. These generation don't support OpenCL, only from HD4000. They use ATI CAL (Used up to GCN1)


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-graphics-ip.243974/
OpenCL was in starting on the R600 series (CTM) Close to metal

never mind CTM is its seperate thing. ill fix after


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

Ah? So why no software like LuxMark and other don't detect HD3870 in OpenCL with the same driver than my HD4890, where it is detected instead?? strange


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Ah? So why no software like LuxMark and other don't detect HD3870 in OpenCL with the same driver than my HD4890, where it is detected instead?? strange


it was my bad, ATi made a software called Close to Metal for R600 Series and switched to CL later on, i thought CTM was the beta name for CL

i updated the Graphics IP page



TRINITAS said:


> Ah? So why no software like LuxMark and other don't detect HD3870 in OpenCL with the same driver than my HD4890, where it is detected instead?? strange


your right we dont have anything Cuda 2.0 and below, Cuda 1.3 is 1/8 its GT200 etc, you confused me with the GF100 stuff because you repeat it.

find the Cuda version for the fermis you said and that is the unified rate. for that version


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

Ok, i understand 

I forget for IGP AMD APU Excavator "Carrizo" and "Bristol Ridge": FP64 (1:2 FP32)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Ok, i understand
> 
> I forget for IGP AMD APU Excavator "Carrizo" and "Bristol Ridge": FP64 (1:2 FP32)


i fixed R600 to be no CL support and R700 now has 1.0 --> 1.1



TRINITAS said:


> Ok, i understand
> 
> I forget for IGP AMD APU Excavator "Carrizo" and "Bristol Ridge": FP64 (1:2 FP32)


FP16 fixed in Pascal, Carrizo etc. fixed


----------



## TRINITAS (May 25, 2018)

For Nvidia, it is clear that it is easier to find the information, since they communicate a lot on their GPU.

But AMD is really heartbreaking, especially that in the same generation of architecture, we can have different ratios, as the case of Bristol Ridge against others of its version as Fiji or Tonga.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 25, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> For Nvidia, it is clear that it is easier to find the information, since they communicate a lot on their GPU.
> 
> But AMD is really heartbreaking, especially that in the same generation of architecture, we can have different ratios, as the case of Bristol Ridge against others of its version as Fiji or Tonga.


true, i really need more info on fermi though, its Cuda 2.0 for GL and cuda 2.1 for the rest


----------



## TRINITAS (May 26, 2018)

Infos for ratio: https://www.anandtech.com/show/2977...tx-470-6-months-late-was-it-worth-the-wait-/6  (GF100)
https://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/nvidias-geforce-gtx-460-the-200-king/3 (GF104 and other)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 26, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Infos for ratio: https://www.anandtech.com/show/2977...tx-470-6-months-late-was-it-worth-the-wait-/6  (GF100)
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/nvidias-geforce-gtx-460-the-200-king/3 (GF104 and other)


what would the ratio of G80 and G90 be?

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nvidia-graphics-ip.244158/



TRINITAS said:


> Infos for ratio: https://www.anandtech.com/show/2977...tx-470-6-months-late-was-it-worth-the-wait-/6  (GF100)
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/3809/nvidias-geforce-gtx-460-the-200-king/3 (GF104 and other)


never mind Double precision started at cuda 1.3 which is GT200

i updated Double Precision, the only version of cuda i didnt update is CUDA 2.1


----------



## TRINITAS (May 26, 2018)

No double précision for all Tesla G8x, G9x and GT215/216/218. Only GT200 with 1:8

Two exemple from me:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 26, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> No double précision for all Tesla G8x, G9x and GT215/216/218. Only GT200 with 1:8


2.1 updated


----------



## TRINITAS (May 26, 2018)

For Fermi: (From me also)

1:8 for GF100/110 GeForce
1:2 for GF100/110 Quadro/Tesla
1:12 for other Fermi GeForce and Quadro


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 26, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> For Fermi: (From me also)
> 
> 1:8 for GF100/110 GeForce
> 1:2 for GF100/110 Quadro/Tesla
> 1:12 for other Fermi GeForce and Quadro


yes but remeber this isnt always correct, nvidia seems to go by Cuda version not workstation server, since Fermi shares the same chip and same cuda versions

GF100/110 is Cuda 2.0 and 2.0 is 1/2

but if you can find a chart that says 2.0 is an exception ill change xD


----------



## TRINITAS (May 26, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes but remeber this isnt always correct, nvidia seems to go by Cuda version not workstation server, since Fermi shares the same chip and same cuda versions
> 
> GF100/110 is Cuda 2.0 and 2.0 is 1/2
> 
> but if you can find a chart that says 2.0 is an exception ill change xD



Version CUDA ok, but GeForce is for public, no necessary to have FP64 in max speed. The situation of Fermi is the same as Hawaii....or GK110 is CUDA 3.5, but 1:3 for Quadro/Tesla and Titan.....and 1:24 for GeForce GTX 780 (Ti).......same situation


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 26, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> Version CUDA ok, but GeForce is for public, no necessary to have FP64 in max speed. The situation of Fermi is the same as Hawaii....or GK110 is CUDA 3.5, but 1:3 for Quadro/Tesla and Titan.....and 1:24 for GeForce GTX 780 (Ti).......same situation


in the cuda documents it shows 3.5 as 1:3 only there is no 1:24

i fixed it.


----------



## TRINITAS (May 26, 2018)

The version gives the specifications in general of a series of chipset, and the max of their potentials. However, the functions of a video card template are defined by the bios of the card.

Physically, the GF100 and GK110 are identical between the Quadro and GeForce with the same number of FP64 units. But the BIOS will define how the softs will access the functions and instructions in the GPU. The Quadro and Tesla BIOS give 100% access to FP64 units, but GeForce gives them half, if not less.

There are two methods for bridging the FP64: Either by disabling FP64-specific instructions or by decreasing the frequency of FP64 shaders when they are called. This is the case of the GTX 780/780 Ti where the frequencies are simply decreased in the 30-40 MHz in FP64.

The CUDA version gives the MAX capabilities as possible, but it's the BIOS that sets the priorities, not just the frequencies, voltages or whatever (as some people think).

If we could search and compare the BIOS of a Quadro 7000 with a GTX 580, we will see differences about it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 27, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> The version gives the specifications in general of a series of chipset, and the max of their potentials. However, the functions of a video card template are defined by the bios of the card.
> 
> Physically, the GF100 and GK110 are identical between the Quadro and GeForce with the same number of FP64 units. But the BIOS will define how the softs will access the functions and instructions in the GPU. The Quadro and Tesla BIOS give 100% access to FP64 units, but GeForce gives them half, if not less.
> 
> ...


i already fixed it.


----------



## TRINITAS (May 31, 2018)

I have information for old GPU: 

This is still a bit difficult (information about these generations is less complete than at present), but it seems that the GeForce FX series were capable of FP32 calculations (that for 3D of course). It remains to know the true values, because being non-unified architectures. I know it's VLIW vector, but I do not know what type (like VLIW4 for Pixel Shaders, and VLIW3 for Vertexs Shaders). Also, you need to know how a GeForce 7900 GTX (650 MHz) can reach 300 GFLOP / s FP32 (Source: Nvidia slide) ..... namely.

In any case, all this started with the GeForce FX5000 and the Radeon R300.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2018)

TRINITAS said:


> I have information for old GPU:
> 
> This is still a bit difficult (information about these generations is less complete than at present), but it seems that the GeForce FX series were capable of FP32 calculations (that for 3D of course). It remains to know the true values, because being non-unified architectures. I know it's VLIW vector, but I do not know what type (like VLIW4 for Pixel Shaders, and VLIW3 for Vertexs Shaders). Also, you need to know how a GeForce 7900 GTX (650 MHz) can reach 300 GFLOP / s FP32 (Source: Nvidia slide) ..... namely.
> 
> In any case, all this started with the GeForce FX5000 and the Radeon R300.


Look at my rsx gpu in database to see how fp32 is calculated with pixel vertex


----------



## TRINITAS (Jun 3, 2018)

I could also know the actual speed of GPUs in texture filtering (with TMUs)

All Pascal / Maxwell / Kepler / Fermi: INT8-INT16 (1: 1) - FP16 (1: 2) - FP32 (1: 4)
Tesla GT2xx / G9x / G8x: INT8-INT16 (1: 1) - FP16 (1: 2) - FP32 (1: 4)
All AMD (GCN / TeraScale): INT8 (1: 1) - INT16 (1: 2) - FP16 (1: 2) - FP32 (1: 4)

(Source: techreport.com)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 24, 2018)

some generation sorting improvements will be coming soon!


----------



## TRINITAS (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, new information for nvidia Turing: FP16 is fast: 2:1 FP32


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 28, 2018)

New Features!



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-2080-ti-rev-a.c3305



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/nvidia-tu102.g813


----------



## londiste (Nov 12, 2018)

I was discussing Vega10 die size with someone in a thread. AMD news release contains official die sizes for both Vega10 as well as Vega20:


			
				http://ir.amd.com/news-releases/news-release-details/amd-takes-high-performance-datacenter-computing-next-horizon said:
			
		

> Radeon Instinct™ MI60 contains 13.2 billion transistors on a package size of 331.46mm2, while the previous generation Radeon Instinct™ MI25 had 12.5 billion transistors on a package size of 494.8mm2 – a 58% improvement in number of transistors per mm2.



(vs inner/outer die size of Vega10:

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2arLBGt
)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 12, 2018)

londiste said:


> I was discussing Vega10 die size with someone in a thread. AMD news release contains official die sizes for both Vega10 as well as Vega20:
> 
> 
> (vs inner/outer die size of Vega10:
> ...


So basically if you say die size abd dont specify then 510mm2 technically isnt incorrect since its still part of the die?


----------



## Gouca (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello!

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to mention our gatherings but your database is completely missing the ASUS MINING-P104-4GB and at least this ASUS and possibly Gigabyte's variants have 8GB of GDDR5X on board which seems to fully match the "recently revealed GTX1070 GDDR5X". See my post at https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-should-fit-in-nvidia-p104-100-series.250367/


----------



## TRINITAS (Jan 10, 2019)

Vega 20 have already 128 ROPs?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 3, 2019)

I find myself going to that GPU Database site every week lol, i love it. Props to the staff for making it, it comes in handy.
Question though, what is faster, my W5000 or the https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/firepro-v7900.c580
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/firepro-w5000.c588

Might be a dumb question because the w5000 is newer, but the specs on the v7900 is much faster. Just curiuos, I'm really aiming for W7000 4GB version (if i can get a deal)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 3, 2019)

u2konline said:


> I find myself going to that GPU Database site every week lol, i love it. Props to the staff for making it, it comes in handy.
> Question though, what is faster, my W5000 or the https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/firepro-v7900.c580
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/firepro-w5000.c588
> 
> Might be a dumb question because the w5000 is newer, but the specs on the v7900 is much faster. Just curiuos, I'm really aiming for W7000 4GB version (if i can get a deal)


The w5000 is much more power efficient and still supported in drivers

added usb-c to outputs picture

added amd and nvidia graphics ip


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 12, 2019)

wait a second, you said the w5100 is more power efficient, but the V7900 specs are way higher than the w5000. what's faster in performance overall? even though the w5000 might be cooler i am sure.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 12, 2019)

u2konline said:


> wait a second, you said the w5100 is more power efficient, but the V7900 specs are way higher than the w5000. what's faster in performance overall? even though the w5000 might be cooler i am sure.


GCN vs terascale 28nm vs 40nm, so its just more efficent by that alone


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 12, 2019)

This one here needs updated. Those cards have no display outputs. Or, rather, have no functional display outputs. Apparently some(or all) have a hidden HDMI that isn't wired up. At least, that's the case with the 11256-36(which appears to be the same as the 11256-36-10G when I google it). Got an interesting thread going on about it here.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 13, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> GCN vs terascale 28nm vs 40nm, so its just more efficent by that alone


So higher specs doesn't mean anything these days? hmmm i get what you're saying though, was just wondering. Trying to figure out what workstation gpu to buy to replace my W5000( which works great ). Might have to go with a Radeon Pro. WX 3100 or wx 5100. I'm looking over some cards now.  the firepro w7100 or 7000 looks good, even though the 7100 is out my budget. anyways, let me keep looking. i also have a 10 dollar off code from ebay.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 16, 2019)

improved the UI in main thread by making tables, this makes it mobile friendly and more smooth


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 26, 2019)

ReviewDB added back to GPUDB


----------



## Lorec (Oct 28, 2019)

When trying to access database? Maintenance?
EDIT:
Im just using chrome, no crazy stuff


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Happens to me too if i use a tpu link on chrome


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 29, 2019)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 135089
> When trying to access database? Maintenance?
> EDIT:
> Im just using chrome, no crazy stuff



Experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Atunleashed (Oct 29, 2019)

I can’t view your databases. Tried safari and chrome keep getting this error: “Access denied for visitors using TOR network”
I’ve never even used tor before.

‍


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2019)

Atunleashed said:


> I can’t view your databases. Tried safari and chrome keep getting this error: “Access denied for visitors using TOR network”
> I’ve never even used tor before.
> 
> ‍♂



Sounds like a bug.  Heck, why even block TOR users from viewing a GPU database?  Weird.

EDIT:  Just got it too.  Mobile Firefox.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 29, 2019)

@T4C Fantasy


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Heck, why even block TOR users from viewing a GPU database? Weird.


Because they are scraping all our content and setting up their own databases without giving credit or anything



Atunleashed said:


> Access denied for visitors using TOR network


This should be fixed now


----------



## Lorec (Nov 1, 2019)

Ive encountered a small mistake in the database.

ZOTAC GTX 750 Ti OC Specs
In above link Board Design part states:



This specific model has a one 6 pin connector.

As always thank You for Your hard work.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Nov 6, 2019)

GTX 1650 Laptop has 1024 CUDA cores.


----------



## mbeeston (Mar 27, 2020)

any petricular reason why turing in the gpu database say's it doesn't support direct x 11 or 12 just 12 ultimate..  seems a little  misinforming. 








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 Specs
					

NVIDIA TU106, 1680 MHz, 1920 Cores, 120 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 192 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2020)

mbeeston said:


> any petricular reason why turing in the gpu database say's it doesn't support direct x 11 or 12 just 12 ultimate..  seems a little  misinforming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume backwards compatibility on all of those if it supports DX12U.. do other cards list multiple or just the highest version of what it supports?


----------



## mbeeston (Mar 27, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I assume backwards compatibility on all of those if it supports DX12U.. do other cards list multiple or just the highest version of what it supports?


well the chip description literally states it doesn't support direct x 11 or 12. which is what i was bringing to light. 
also yes, all the turning  based gpu's say it.



> The GeForce RTX 2060 is a performance-segment graphics card by NVIDIA, launched in January 2019. Built on the 12 nm process, and based on the TU106 graphics processor, in its TU106-200A-KA-A1 variant, the card supports DirectX 12.0U. Since GeForce RTX 2060 does not support DirectX 11 or DirectX 12, it might not be able to run all the latest games.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2020)

mbeeston said:


> well the chip description literally states


Ok, now we're clear


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 27, 2020)

mbeeston said:


> well the chip description literally states it doesn't support direct x 11 or 12. which is what i was bringing to light.
> also yes, all the turning  based gpu's say it.


 should be fixed now


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 29, 2020)

Some information regarding Matrox Parhelia-512 based cards.



Model NumberCard NameDie RevisionSpecificationsPH-A256Parhelia 256 MB PHW-C1AGP 2x/4x - 4/4/4/4 - 200MHz Core / 250MHz DDRPH-A128RParhelia 128 MB (retail)PHW-C1AGP 2x/4x - 4/4/4/4 - 220MHz Core / 275MHz DDRPH-A128BParhelia 128 MB (bulk)PHW-C1AGP 2x/4x - 4/4/4/4 - 200MHz Core / 250MHz DDRPH-A8X256Parhelia 256 MBPHF-D2AGP 8x - 4/4/4/4 - 225MHz Core / 300MHz DDRPH-A8X128Parhelia 128 MBPHF-D2AGP 8x - 4/4/4/4 - 250Mhz Core / 300MHz DDR

PHW-C1 die size is approximately 174mm². I have no measurement for PHF-D2, but it is supposed to be a rework still on UMC's 150nm process. I would guess the size is similar if not identical.

 PHF-D2 fixed some extraneous clock scaling issues, DDR controller bugs, and Fragment AA problems with bitmaps.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Some information regarding Matrox Parhelia-512 based cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have any pics of the chip?


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 29, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> you have any pics of the chip?



This is the PHW-C1 die under the IHS:


A clean image from release with block diagram.




I don't currently own a PHF-D2, and pictures are scarce.

Launch date for the original Parhelia PH-A128R, PH-A128B and PH-A256 is June 25, 2002.
Launch date for the Parhelia PH-A8X128 and PH-A8X256 is March 30, 2004.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2020)

GPU database now has 3dfx support, adding gpus slowly.








						3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Specs
					

3dfx VSA-100 x4, 166 MHz, 2 Pixel Shaders, 0 Vertex Shaders, 2 TMUs, 2 ROPs, 32 MB SDR, 166 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey for the admins, i think the specs on the WX 3200 is inaccurate.  The bandwidth seems to be wrong, been looking around at it, and its even on their amd website it has 96GB of memory bandwidth, not sure if the pixels rates are higher as well. Just wanted to let yall know.  








						AMD Radeon Pro WX 3200 Specs
					

AMD Polaris 23, 1295 MHz, 640 Cores, 32 TMUs, 16 ROPs, 4096 MB GDDR5, 1500 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## b0ltun (May 2, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> GPU database now has 3dfx support, adding gpus slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add to your database please - Vega 8 bios and Radeon 540 bios (all mobile)
Extracted from Lenovo 330-15ARR bios

p.s - i know, it`s kinda useless, but at least maybe it will help to understand how to mod it(


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 5, 2020)

IGPs now show which CPU they are integrated with and have links to CPUDB


----------



## TRINITAS (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi T4C Fantasy, how do you find FP32 Compute for CPU?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 18, 2020)

TRINITAS said:


> Hi T4C Fantasy, how do you find FP32 Compute for CPU?


some engineers have spoke to me and this is what they came up with

Bulldozer Calculation
Module * Clock *  16
Module * Clock * 4 (128/32) FP32 ops per FPU * 2 FPUs * 2 FMA

Zen Calculation
Cores * Clock * 24 (realistically 20) register port sharing issues
Cores * Clock * (2 * 2 FMADs + 2 FADDs) * 4 (128/32)

Zen 2 Calculation
Cores * Clock * 48 (realistically 40) register port sharing issues
Cores * Clock * (2 * 2 FMADs + 2 FADDs) * 8 (256/32)

Skylake Calculation
Cores * Clock * 32
Cores * Clock * 8 (256/32) FP32 ops per FPU * 2 FPUs * 2 FMA


----------



## londiste (Jul 18, 2020)

How are these calculations reached?
- 128 or 256 divided by 32 is wider units divided to FP32 - is this something you can actually do or is it primarily theoretical? x87 is obviously supported so lower precision works but can it work quite this way?
- Is FMAD considered one or two operations?
- Bulldozer has 4 64-bit FMUL and 4 64-bit FADD units per module. With fuse and combining - 2 128-bit FMAD (or 1 256-bit FMAD) per module.
- Zen/Zen2 seem to have FMUL and FADD units in FP (or FMAD with both used together) based on AMD slides which makes the calculation (2 * 2 FMADs + 2FADDs) seem strange. Zen should effectively have Bulldozer's FP Unit per core - 2 128-bit FMAD per core. Zen2 basically doubled the width on that - 2 256-bit FMAD per core.
- Similarly, what exactly is Skylake capable of? Two ports can do 256-bit FMAD, third (port 5) should be able to do FADD but I am not sure how wide.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 18, 2020)

londiste said:


> How are these calculations reached?
> - 128 or 256 divided by 32 is wider units divided to FP32 - is this something you can actually do or is it primarily theoretical? x87 is obviously supported so lower precision works but can it work quite this way?
> - Is FMAD considered one or two operations?
> - Bulldozer has 4 64-bit FMUL and 4 64-bit FADD units per module.
> ...



some calculations were mislabeled

but first to your questions
- yes, thats the point of SIMD
- two
- what exactly is the question? Zen has 2 FMADs and 2 FADDs, from the performance guide you can read that you can do 2 FMADs and 1 FADD at absolute peak due to architectural reasons

and
Skylake Calculation
Core * 8 * 2 * 2 * Clock
8 (256/32) FP32 ops per FPU * 2 FPUs * 2 FMA


----------



## londiste (Jul 18, 2020)

T4C Fantasy said:


> - yes, thats the point of SIMD


Ouch, do I feel stupid now. Brainfart from my side 


T4C Fantasy said:


> - what exactly is the question? Zen has 2 FMADs and 2 FADDs, from the performance guide you can read that you can do 2 FMADs and 1 FADD at absolute peak due to architectural reasons


Zen has 2 FMULs and 2 FADDs.
Do you have a link to the performance guide? I can only find pre-Zen stuff on AMD's page.


T4C Fantasy said:


> Skylake Calculation
> Core * 8 * 2 * 2 * Clock
> 8 (256/32) FP32 ops per FPU * 2 FPUs * 2 FMA


Do I get this correctly?
2 FPUs - two FMAD capable units
2 FMA - two instructions per clock due to FMAD

Edit:
I suppose this is what you were referring to? I am curious about how exactly this result comes to be though.


			
				https://www.agner.org/optimize/microarchitecture.pdf said:
			
		

> The FMA instructions use the same pipes as multiplication and they also partially occupy the addition units. The measured throughput of mixed FMA and addition instructions is four 128-bit FMA instructions and four 128-bit additions in three clock cycles.


----------



## TRINITAS (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok thanks 

No information on Haswell, Sandy Bridge, and Broadwell?


----------



## londiste (Jul 18, 2020)

TRINITAS said:


> No information on Haswell, Sandy Bridge, and Broadwell?


Haswell/Broadwell should be the same as Skylake for FP32.
Sandy/Ivy Bridge are IIRC half of that - FMUL and FADD units, not FMA.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Updated list to include console gpus


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 4, 2020)

GPU Database now has its own discord, come join and maybe help out with the database 








						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2021)

SuperMumrik said:


> If I only could unlock the fps cap...


oh, wrong thread xD 









						Post your Final Fantasy XV Benchmark Results
					

Download Final Fantasy XV Benchmark  Benchmarks Cinebench   1080P, Standard, Fullscreen Scores are clickable, leading to the original post.  NameCPUGPUScore clean.Core i9 13900KRTX 309023786 igralec84Ryzen 5 7600XRTX 409023771 OthnarkRyzen 7 5800X3DRX 6950 XT23766 HDR247Ryzen 9 5950XRX 6900...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## masterdeejay (Dec 17, 2021)

The GT1030 GK107 is a fake or a real nvidia approved card?
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gt-1030-gk107.c3454

Litte off topik: I have a Zotac GTX650 2gb 128bit GDDR5 card that have the same spec and gpu as that GT1030.
So it is possible to mod my card to a 1030GT (GK107)? 
I have an spi eeprom (ch341a) programmer, and i can hex edit the bios to change the id. Or where can i get a 1030GT GK107 bios?
I know there will be no performance difference but i think it will extend the driver support for the card.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 17, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> The GT1030 GK107 is a fake or a real nvidia approved card?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gt-1030-gk107.c3454
> 
> Litte off topik: I have a Zotac GTX650 2gb 128bit GDDR5 card that have the same spec and gpu as that GT1030.
> ...


Modding this i dont think is possible, it is a real card though.

Edit: this wont extend the life either since its still kepler


----------



## masterdeejay (Dec 24, 2021)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Modding this i dont think is possible, it is a real card though.
> 
> Edit: this wont extend the life either since its still kepler


Not possible, ok i just selected gt1030 device driver.  Not fake.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 25, 2022)

Updated APIs in gpudb, added WDDM Support in Chip database


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 16, 2022)

Updated some API information in the chip database, added support for and improved ATI/AMD CLRX, Chip variant, Codename, compute support and various corrections.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Updated some API information in the chip database, added support for and improved ATI/AMD CLRX, Chip variant, Codename, compute support and various corrections.


Who handles the bios collection?

I've been over the years made a request to change the search option granularity of the Since: category from 1 year, etc to a Specific number so say bios from 2020, select the number 2020 and bios from 2020 only show up. Same with adding Memory chip Brand as a Search function, Example: Elpida, Hynix, Infineon, Micron, Qimonda, Samsung.

Maybe add a Read Me First Link to @Regeneration, @Solaris17, and my bios flash guides?

The advantage here is it would make it easier for all users to find more specific bios files they need and possibly reduce the amount of failed bios flashes.

I've seen newer users get their requests granted so why not I, being a senior contributor?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2022)

And yet again my request falls on blind eyes


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 25, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> And yet again my request falls on blind eyes


not ignoring, just nothing i can do about it xD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> not ignoring, just nothing i can do about it xD


@W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Who handles the bios collection?


I do, and I don't have time to work on new features atm 

I want to bring the search engine from the SSD DB to the other DBs in a first step .. 

This thread is for the GPU Database btw, not the BIOS Collection.


----------

